# Tons of character - Budget build BMW 2002



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I love cars like this, kind of ratty looking but still demonstrating some style. For this video, they hopped in this scary yet lovable 2002. Makes me want to leave my faded Bronzit Beige 323 as is.

https://youtu.be/kV5uEHfsMCs


----------

